# Gewächshaus - Fundament frage...



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Evtl sind ja auch einige hier die Erfahrung mit Gewächshäusern haben.

Wir haben vor uns ein zu kaufen. Ein KGT Rose 4 (Links, unten)
So , nun fragen wir uns , was machen wir wegen dem Fundament. Das soll ja auf den Rasen.

Jetzt dachten wir, kaufen wir das was dazu gehört. Das ist aus Alu und ist ja nicht sonderlich tief und wird in die Erde eingebuddelt.

Als alternative gibt KGT an, man könne auch Tiefbordsteine (8-10cm dick) nehmen und die einmal rund drumzu verlegen und da das Haus drauf setzen und mit den beigelegten Winkeln direkt drauf verdübeln.

Jetzt frage ich mich , was hält besser. Ich würde fast sagen die Stein Variante. zumal kostet die noch weniger als die hälfte.

Was meint ihr?

http://www.kgt-gmbh.de/gewaechshaeuser/gewaechshauser-10mm-verglasung/rose-typ-iv.html


----------



## Michael S. (1. Mai 2015)

Na das ist ja mal ein Thema zu dem ich auch was schreiben kann als gelernter Gärtner. 
-hab ja selber 800m² Gewächshaus.

das Aluminium Fundament würde ich nicht nehmen.
- zu teuer und ein gefrimel und gewackel.

ich würde dir raten baue aus Stein und Beton dein eigenes Fundament - Steifenfundament.
abstecken, bis auf Frosttiefe runtergraben unten Frostschutz rein (Steine, Schotter, Kies)
und dann entweder ne Steifen-Schallung gebaut und einfach mit Beton auffüllen (nicht mit Baustahl sparen damits nicht reist)
oder mit Steinen hochgemauert. 
Die Vorteile sind du bist tiefer unten in der Erde, dann hast du weniger Zuwanderung von Mäusen und __ Schnecken, und du kannst auch gleich noch gut 20cm nach oben bauen, das macht das Haus höher was mehr Luftvolumen bedeutet  somit bessere Klimaführung.
- wenn dann das Erdreich mehr wird, im laufe der Jahre, hast du es nicht gleich an den Scheiben/der Verglasung. 
Wennst es ganz gut machen möchtest, dann noch ne Isolierung angebracht damit du nicht unnötig Temperatur verlierst.

Wie wird das Haus gelüftet??? nur über die Tür? ich sehe auf dem Bild keine Dach oder Seitenlüftung...
wenn da keine zusätzliche Lüftung möglich ist dann wirds da im Sommer viel zu heiß drinn!

Die Doppelstegplatten sind zwar gut und langlebig aber auch teuer und schlucken viel Licht, hast du schon mal über Folien oder Glaseindeckung nachgedacht?

Was möchtest du den da drin anbauen und was kostet des Spaß?

Gruß Michael


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich halt auch nix von so einem "Alustreifen-wackel-Fundament", du solltest Tiefbordsteine oder gleich besser Betonschalungssteine z.B. 11,5x49,7x19,9 ==> http://www.betonwerk-pallmann.de/produkte/beton-schalungssteine nehmen.

die Vorteile hat ja oben schon Michael aufgezählt.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Amselmeister!
Ich schließe mich Michael's Ausführungen an. Bei mir sind es ganz einfache Streifen-Fundamente und Befestigung erfolgt über Putzhaken, eingeschlagen und mit einer Wasserpumpen- Zange in die Nuten gedreht.Ich kann Fotos morgen einstellen!
Dann noch zum Bodenaufbau:
Drei Spaten Tiefe ausheben, dann 6cm Styrodor einlegen und Polymer-Schweißbahn darüber legen, das verhindert Fremdwurzelwuchs und hält die Wärme besser. Ein lockerer Boden ist erwünscht, dh. Hornspäne mit ein bringen.
Gurken kommen besser im Hochbeet, ein Hochbeet für Gurken kann durch aus ein Trockenmauerring sein, verfüllt mit Mist und Erde 1zu1 .die Art von Dung (Pferd oder Kuh)
spielt keine Rolle, er muss Wärme bei den Verrottungs-Prozess entfalten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

Oh man ihr habt ja so viele Tips , da kann ich noch gar nichts mit Anfangen, das muss ich erst mal verarbeiten und mich einlesen oder euch weiter zuhören 

Also erst mal vorweg. Streifenfundament ist das , was man aushebt und selbst reingießt oder? 
Das mit dem hochsetzen klingt erst mal gut, aber dafür müsste man auch das passende GH haben, denn sonst ist die Türschwelle ja höher. Und das wollten wir nicht. 

Wir müssten nochmal einen ganz zurück und überhaupt Erklären wie so ein Fundament genau gemacht wird. Ich hatte einfach nur den Graben gemacht und Beton reingekippt. Ist das so falsch? 

Ich finde diese Variante auch nicht soooo prall weil das ja so unveränderbar ist.
Ist die Variante mit den Tief Bordsteinen 100/30/8 denn so viel schlechter? Die einfach eingraben als Fundament und dann das Haus drauf Dübeln. gut , da hat man natürlicht nicht viel ,,Fleisch,, wo der Dübel hält.

Würde das nicht auch halten, wenn man einfach nur Terrassenplatten auf den ebenen Rasen verlegt und das da drauf macht, ohne in die Tiefe zu gehen?

Wie tief ist denn überhaupt frostsicher und warum kommen diese sachen wie Schotter oder so da rein.

Also wir wollten erst Glas haben , aber die Nachteile sind mehr wie die vorteile. vorallem müssten wir bei viel Sonne für Schatten sorgen und das ist zu umständlich immer. 
Daher wollten wir die vorteile vom HKP nutzen.

Belüftet wird über 1 Dachfenster und hinten ist noch ein aufstellfenster zum durchlüften.

Das Haus ist ja sehr Stabil und KGT ist da auch etwas besser. Das Haus kostet 1500€

Rein kommen vorallem Tomaten und Gurken aber auch alles andere an Gemüse. Und im winter sollen Pflanzen überwintern 

@ron : Ja mach mal bilder. diese Putzhaken kenne ich gar nicht.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2015)

Ja Bilder werden gemacht!
Streifenfundamente ist Beton mit Bewährungsstahl, ist wohl nicht Dein Umfeld?
Ich mal eins anführen; bis jetzt ist Deutschland Klimatechnisch immer mit ein "blauen Auge" davon gekommen, Frage; Wie lange noch?

Ron!


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2015)

Nein nicht direkt mein Umfeld.
Was meinst du denn mit dem Klima. Klingt komisch 

Ich will es natürlich vernünftig haben aber ich muss nun auch nicht die Mega Profi Lösung haben


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2015)

Na so ne richtige Katastrophe, Twister, Wirbelstürme, kleinere sind ja schon vorgekommen.
Dann geht das Gewächshaus sowieso den Bach runter.

Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre,
für meinen Komposthaufen habe ich Schwerlastborde als Fundament verwendet, und bin damit gut gefahren (mittlerweile über 10 Jahre). In diese habe ich Edelstahl-Winkel gedübelt, das ging sehr gut (und wird wohl auch mit Alu-Profilen funktionieren). Von der Belastung her ist das mit Deinem Gewächshaus vergleichbar, und Du hattest ja anderswo geschrieben, dass Du einen recht festen und lehmigen Boden hast.
Somit bleibt nur die Frage, was passiert, wenn es mal stürmt. Dann gebe ich Ron recht, dass das Fundament ein wenig schwerer sein sollte. Ein umlaufendes, 80 cm tiefes Fundament ist da freilich nicht nötig. So eine Konstruktion ist eine frostsichere und ausreichend stabile, die auf Jahrzehnte funktioniert.
Ich würde ein Fundament-Gewicht im Bereich 1-5 t einplanen, also 1-2 m³. Wenn Du keinen Bauschutt hast, ist das eine Menge für's Betonauto (auf Folie abladen lassen, und per Schubkarre ins vorbereitete Fundament bringen. 
Die Befestigung des Gewächshauses am Fundament sollte auch dazu passend sein. Einfache Dübel mit Stahlschrauben sind keine dauerhafte Lösung. Alternativ also Gewindestäbe "einkleben" oder -dübeln, oder viele Edelstahlschrauben eindübeln.
Meine Empfehlung lautet, entweder Schwerlastborde zu nehmen, und daran die Rahmenkonstruktion gut anzudübeln (auf die Gefahr hin, dass beim nächsten Sturm alles neu ausgerichtet werden muss), oder wirklich ins Fundament zu investieren.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Meint ihr denn echt das wenn ich das mit diesen Bordsteinen mache das das keinen Sturm aushält?
Wenn du über Schwerlastborde refest , meinst du das selbe wie ich oder?

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Tiefbordstein-Grau-100x30x8cm/256677/artikel.html

Wenn ich reche, bekannte haben ihr Haus nur mit dem Standart Fundament dran, oder der Händler wo ich das kaufen will der hat das nur mit 4 Schrauben auf Pflastersteinen fest.

Das mit diesem Frostsicher und wegen Feuchtigkeit usw verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich.

du hast da Zahlen verwendet 1-5t 1,2m³ . Könntest du das mal erläutern, klingt so als wärst du vom Bau und würdest einem das erklären der keine Ahnung davon hat 

Betonauto? Ich dachte das wären ein paar Säcke zum selstmachen?

Und weden Diesen Gewindestäben. Hättest du da auch mal ein Link oder Beisßiel was genau du meinst, nicht das wir aneinander vorbei reden.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

habe nun das Tiefbord gekauft.
Wollte das noch mit Beton vergießen etwas.
Mal sehen wieviel ich da brauche.

Das mit den Dämmung muss ich mir auch nochmal ansehen wie genau das geht.

wird das einfach von innen an die (in diesem fall) Bordsteine mit ran gelegt?


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> habe nun das Tiefbord gekauft.



ok, und dann nur noch eingraben und auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magerbeton setzen (Wasserwaage zum nivellieren benutzen)  und das Gewächshaus gut andübeln.
Da du das Fundament ja recht einfach halten willst, kannst du auch eigentlich auf eine Dämmung verzichten.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Naja ich will es einfach aber eine Dämmung kann ich trotzdem machen wenn man diese Styrophor Platten nur so anlegen muss. Innen .
#Habe ich das richtig Verstanden.

Also mit gelben Sand einsetzen sollte man die Steine ja trotzdem oder? Und dann in dieses Bett eine Schicht Magerbeton rein?
Und dann an die Seiten nochmal etwas.

wie ist das mit der Verschraubung. Es sprach mal jemand von so gewindestangen. aber die müssen ja auch erst mal in den Stein, mit Düblen ja bestimmt. Hat man dadurch einen vorteil gegenüber den passenden Fischer dübel im vergleich?


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2015)

Fundament mit Beton ==> Gewindestangen
Tiefbord ==> Dübel




amselmeister schrieb:


> Also mit gelben Sand einsetzen sollte man die Steine ja trotzdem oder? Und dann in dieses Bett eine Schicht Magerbeton rein?



Loch graben, eine Schicht Magerbeton (ca. 10cm) rein, Tiefbord auf dem Magerbeton ausrichten, Beton aushärten lassen (ca. 1 Woche),

Styrophor ist weich, Styrodur ist hart, zuschneiden und von innen an die Tiefbordsteine stellen oder ankleben (z.B. mit fliesenkleber)


----------



## Michael S. (2. Mai 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> Loch graben, eine Schicht Magerbeton (ca. 10cm) rein, Tiefbord auf dem Magerbeton ausrichten, Beton aushärten lassen (ca. 1 Woche),
> 
> Styrophor ist weich, Styrodur ist hart, zuschneiden und von innen an die Tiefbordsteine stellen oder ankleben (z.B. mit fliesenkleber)



Dem ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen, simpel und einfach und sollte halten.

Aber mach es nicht ganz bündig mit der Rasenkannte, lass es wenigstens etwas rausstehen.
Wenn du die Erde im Haus umstichst/umgräbst wird sie mehr, auch im laufe der Zeit.
Wenn dann der Boden ständig über die umlaufende Befestigungschiene rutscht und an den Doppelstegplatten anliegt, hast da immer den dreckigen Rand unten an der Scheibe.

Hast du das Haus schon? Die Doppelstegplatten werden ja senkrecht angebracht, dann sind ganz unten normal die Löcher der Stegplatten offen. 
lasse die Platten nicht ganz unten auf dem Profil aufsitzen, nach unten ein paar Milimeter Luft lassen, beim anschrauben.
Es krabbeln oft Ohrwürmer und andere Insekten in die Holräume der Stegplatten un dann sollten die unten raus können, sonst verrecken die drinnen und dann gibts mit den Jahren unschöne  mit toten Insekten aufgefüllte Stegplatten.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

nein das Haus habe ich noch nicht kann daher nichts dazu sagen aber wenn ich unten den Spalt lasse ist das nicht erst recht eine einladung für Tiere da rein zu krabbeln das ist doch genau das was man eigentlich nicht möchte obwohl ich deinen Einwand natürlich nachvollziehen kann

ja wir lassen etwas Platz nach oben nicht dass das haus direkt auf dem Rasen auf liegt

Und wegen dem Fundament da wird wirklich nichts mit gelben Sand gemacht einfach nur die schwarze Erde ausgraben und dort die Magerbeton Mischung rein?

wegen der befestigung diese Gewindestangen wie werden die denn in den beton eingebracht und haben die einen speziellen namen was gibt es denn noch für Optionen außer spezielle Dübel?


----------



## Michael S. (2. Mai 2015)

Sand kannst du machen, musst du aber nicht. - ist aber besser als gar nix.

ich würde an Stelle von Sand besser Frostschutzkies verwenden.
damit das Fundament im Winter bei ordentlich Frost auf dem Trockenen steht.
wenn das unter dem Fundament feucht ist und im Winter gefriert dann hebt sich das Fundament (u.U auch nur Stellenweise) und dadurch kanns dann Risse oder Verschiebungen geben. Dann klemmt z.B. die Tür oder es "wirft" die Doppelstegplatten.
Wennst aber mit dem Beton nicht zu  sparsam bist dann sollte es auch so halten.
Ist halt auch vom Boden und den Gegebenheiten abhängig.
Mit dem schmalen Betontiefbord musst du sehr genau im Winkel Arbeiten! damit du später auch mit dem Rahmen genau drauf triffst!

Bei mir Zuhause in der Oberpfalz baut man Fundamente (auch kleine) grundsätzlich fast immer mindestens 70 cm tief, wegen den schwierigen Bodenverhältnissen und den sehr kalten Wintern, und viel Wind.

Zu den Doppelstegplatten; ich hänge mal Bilder an von meienem Haus (540m² an den Fronten mit Stegplatten; 8 Jahre alt) dann verstehst geich was ich mit den Schmutzansammlungen meine. Also WENN deine Platten unten offen sind, dann ein paar Millimeter Luft lassen muss gar nicht viel sein.

Bild 3: zwei Stegplatten nebeneinander 
- Eine steht auf dem Beton auf und ist sehr stark vermutzt Innen, 
die Zweite ist etwa 5mm über dem Beton und ist deutlich sauberer.

Gruß Michael


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

tolle Bilder danke man das ist aber ein riesenteil ist das gewerblich oder noch privat sieht ja nicht mehr allzu schön aus aber bei der Größe wäre das auch wohl zu viel verlangt

Ich müsste mal im internet schauen was dieses frostschutzkies ist oder ist er einfach normales Quarzkies mit gemeint

ja das mit dem im Winkel bleiben habe ich mir auch schon so gedacht ist zwar nicht meine Stärke aber da muss ich nun mal durch ich habe ja auch nur die zehn Zentimeter breiten genommen da müsste genug fleisch sein damit man auch immer einen sicheren Stand hat


----------



## samorai (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre!
   Für die Gurken eine Trockenmauer,kreisförmig oder rechteckig ist egal, es geht hierbei um das halten der Wärme.
   Die Befestigung, Dübel setzen, einschlagen und mit einer Zange in den Schlitz drehen.
   Gibt es in verschiedenen Arten, Längen und Größen.

Ron!


----------



## Michael S. (2. Mai 2015)

Wird gartenbaulich genutzt, ich bin Direktvermarkter und lebe von dem Gemüse das ich selber anbaue und verkaufe.

Jep, sieht teilweise nicht mehr so toll aus! und das nach "nur" 8 Jahren.
 Ist jetzt ja auch im Frühjahr, kurz vor dem großen Reinemachen.
Ende nächste Woche ist der restliche Salat alles verkauft, und dann wird mit dem Hochdruckreiniger erst mal einen Tag lang gewaschen,
 dann der Boden bearbeiten und 300 Gurken 300 Paprika und 400 Tomaten gepflanzt. 

Zu Frostschutzkies einfach Tante Google fragen, oder deinen ortlichen Baustoffhändler Fachberater.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> Anhang anzeigen 144432  Für die Gurken eine Trockenmauer,kreisförmig oder rechteckig ist egal, es geht hierbei um das halten der Wärme.
> Anhang anzeigen 144433  Die Befestigung, Dübel setzen, einschlagen und mit einer Zange in den Schlitz drehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 144434  Gibt es in verschiedenen Arten, Längen und Größen.
> ...



bei dem gewächshaus sind extra solche winkel bei mit den ich dann einfach das mit Schrauben machen kann. das mit diesen haken sieht er so nach einer belfs lösung aus


----------



## Michael S. (2. Mai 2015)

Das mit den Steinen um die Gurken ist eine sehr gute Idee für den Hobbybereich! 
Gurken lieben einen warmen Fuß!

Ich verwende schwarze Mulchvolie/Bändchengewebe. das fördert auch die Bodenerwärmung und hält den Boden Nachts etwas wärmer,
hällt auch die Feuchtigkeit darunter besser und man muss nicht soviel gießen, und es kommt dann auch kein Unkraut mehr.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

ist das speziell bei gurken so oder auch bei tomaten und anderem Gemüse wie Kohl

Also diese Folie und das Gewebe wovon du sprichst das wie eine Bettdecke über die Erde abdecken und nicht wie unkrautfolie und her das ganze also erst die folie und dann die erde drauf so nicht???


----------



## Nori (2. Mai 2015)

Falls du es nicht so mit Beton, Armierung und dem Schalungsbau hast:
Ich hab vor ca. 6 Jahren eine Holzlege gebaut - ganz ohne Beton-Fundament.
Ich hab insgesamt 8 Einschlaghülsen (die ca. 70 cm langen mit 90x90 mm Halterung) in die Erde getrieben und dann aus Hartholz eine Art Ringfundament verschraubt - die Querriegel hab ich noch mit übrigen Pflastersteinen unterfangen - das Holz hat so keinen direkten Erdkontakt.
In dem Schuppen werden ca. 9 m³ Hartholz gelagert - es hat sich nur unwesentlich gesetzt.
Ich denke ein leichtes Gewächshaus wäre so auch einfach zu stellen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2015)

Naja so wie ihr hier diese Magermischungssache beschrieben habe brauche ich dafür ja keine Schalung oder so.
Einfach ausgraben, Beton rein , fertig oder nicht?


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre!
Tomaten morgens gießen, die wollen  in der Nacht warm und trocken stehen.
Gurken morgens und abends gießen, die mögen es eher feucht und warm.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Michael S. (3. Mai 2015)

amselmeister schrieb:


> ist das speziell bei gurken so oder auch bei tomaten und anderem Gemüse wie Kohl
> 
> Also diese Folie und das Gewebe wovon du sprichst das wie eine Bettdecke über die Erde abdecken und nicht wie unkrautfolie und her das ganze also erst die folie und dann die erde drauf so nicht???



die allermeisten Gemüsearten sind für einen stetig gleichmäßig feuchten gut erwärmten Boden (nicht nass!) dankbar.
ja, der Boden wird erst vorbereitet, etwas aufgedüngt mit Mist, Kompost, Hornspähne oder dergleichen, 
umgegraben und den Boden mit dem Bändchengewebe abgedeckt. in Löcher pflanzt man dann das Gemüse.
Siehe die Bilder mit Tomaten von mir.
unter dem Gewebe is es dunkel und Unkraut hat keine Chance.
Gibts im normalfall im Baumarkt oder I-Netz einfach nach Bändchengewebe oder Unkrautschutzfolie fragen. 
Muss Wasser und Luftdurchlässig sein damit ein Gasaustauch zum Boden sichergestellt ist.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Naja so wie ihr hier diese Magermischungssache beschrieben habe brauche ich dafür ja keine Schalung oder so.
> Einfach ausgraben, Beton rein , fertig oder nicht?



jep genau,
Loch graben, Beton rein und Steine setzen mit wasserwaage kontrolieren mir Hammer auf gleiche Höhe einklopfen.
mit noch mehr Beton fixieren.

Bau dir als Hilfsmittel ein Schnurgerüst!
http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnurgerüst


Alle (un)Klarheiten beseitigt?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Michael S. (3. Mai 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> Tomaten morgens gießen, die wollen  in der Nacht warm und trocken stehen.
> Gurken morgens und abends gießen, die mögen es eher feucht und warm.
> 
> Gruß Ron!



grundsätzlich sollten aber dann Abends alle Pflanzenteile die über der Erde stehen auch Nachts trocken stehen.
Blätter oder Stängel und dergleichen sollten nie längere Zeit feucht bleiben (mehr als 1-2 Stunden)
da man sonst schnell Probleme mit Pilzkrankheiten wie Mehltau, Verticilium, Fusarium und dergleichen bekommen kann.
Wenn es die Temperaturen im Sommer draußen zulassen. auch Nachts das GwH einen Spalt zur Lüftung offen lassen. damit man früh Morgens nicht ganz so taunasse Pflanzen hat.


----------



## amselmeister (3. Mai 2015)

Ja soweit alles klar. Danke erst mal.
Melde mich falls noch unklarheiten sind. und stelle Bilder ein wenns fertig ist


----------



## amselmeister (9. Mai 2015)

Nochmal eine frage. 
Also wegen dem Fundament. Magerbeton wird doch 8:1 gemacht oder? 
Und dann mit welchem Sand? Nennt sich das 0/16 oder hat das einen Namen den man so  auch im Alltag im gebrauch hat.

Ich habe zwar einiges Gelesen und auch die Schlagwörter : Schlauchwaage und Schnurgerüst notiert 
Aber so recht was mit anfangen kann ich nicht.
Wie gehe ich denn nun vorher vor.
Die schlauchwaage ist ja nur dafür um höhen zu messen sozusagen. Also die muss ich nehmen wenn ich den Graben einigermaßen ausgehoben habe und dann mache ich mittels schnur und der Waage ein ,,Gerüst,, was mir anzeigt wie die Steine zu liegen haben? Aber das stört doch später beim einsetzen.

Oder reicht einfach so nach gefühl und dann später beim Einsetzen mit Wasserwaage arbeiten?


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Andre!
Nur mal so auf die schnelle fang mit einer Ecke an, dann die nächste, die Steine passen sowie so nicht nach den Massen vom Gewächshaus!
Wasserwaage / Richtscheid!

Ron!


----------



## Michael S. (10. Mai 2015)

8:1 ist zwar das exakte Verhälniss für Magerbeton, aber etwas fetter man sagt auch blauer darfst den Beton schon machen.... 
5:1 z.B hält deutlich besser, in diese Richtung würd ich gehen.
beim Kies (Sand) ist 0/32 oder 0/16 oder 0/8 üblich.
Bsp. 0/16 ist ein gemisch aus gewaschenem Sand und Kies mit eier Körnung von 0 bis 16 mm also ohne Feinteile, Staub.

0/16 wäre für dich eine gute Wahl, nicht zu grob nicht zu fein lässt sich schön verarbeiten und ist nicht zu "fliesfreudig".

möchtest du den Beton selber herstellen? wieviel brauchst du davon? mann könnte ihn sich auch fertig gemischt in den Betonwerken abholen z.B mit nem großen Autohänger oder anliefern lassen mit dem Laster. 
wenn du ihn fertig liefern lässt dann lass speziellen "BetonVerzögerer" hinzugeben damit du genug Zeit hast zum Verarbeiten hast, befor der Beton "anzieht" also sich verfestigt.
ich empfehle fix und fertig gemischt - Beton machen ist ne sch...ß Arbeit ich mag das gar nicht.

wenn du ihn selber machst, dann sei sparsam mit dem Wasser mach ihn nicht zu feucht an, damit die Steine nicht einsinken.
es gilt der Grundsatz: Beton lieber zu trocken als zu feucht
Mischen: zuerst Kies in den Mischer und unter drehen den Zemet dazu, unter stetigem Mischen dann langsam und mit Gefühl Wasser zugeben bis die Konsitzenz passt. (Nicht wie oft beschrieben est aus Zemet und Wasser einen Kleber herstellen....)

Das Schnurgerüst hilft dir dabei die Steine im rechten Winkel und genau in einer Flucht zu setzen.  
Das Gerüst selber steht ja außerhalb des zukünftigen Fundaments, nur die Schüre geben bein Setzen die Ausenkannten und die Ecken an.
http://www.derselbermacher.de/bauen/blockhaus/schnurgeruest.php3

mit der Wasserwaage werden die Steine dann genau gesetzt, da die Schnur ja durchhängen kann.



amselmeister schrieb:


> Oder reicht einfach so nach gefühl und dann später beim Einsetzen mit Wasserwaage arbeiten?



nach Gefühl würd ich nicht empfeheln, das haus muss ja später exakt und 100%ig auf das recht schmale Fundament passen.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Michael S

Ja das mit der Menge ist so eine sache. Ich weiß nicht wirklich wieviel ich brauche. Aber ich rechne mit ca einen 40KG Sack Pro Stein.
15 Steine habe ich, also 15 Säcke. Und das ist so wenig da lohnt kein Liefern lassen und auch kein Mischer. Wir wollten das im Mübel mit Quirl selbst mischen.
aus einem sack bekommt man ja 25L sagte man mir wobei das ja bestimmt die ,,normale ,, mischung gemeint ist.
Also mit dem hier ja nochmehr.

Es gibt auch von Quick mix ,,Ruck-zuck-fertig beton,,
Nur ist das unterm Strich sehr teuer. 

Danke für die Anleitung.

Ja die Internetseite mit dem Schnurgerüst habe ich schon gefunden und mehrmals gelesen, verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht wirklich.
Klar, das wichtigste ist dass die Seiten genau zueinander Fluchten. Das ist gar nicht so einfach.

ich lese nochmal ein bisschen und hoffe ich verstehe das dann zu 100%


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo.

Hast du keinen Nachbarn, Bekannten, Kumpel oder Kollegen, der dir ein bisschen helfen könnte?

So, wie es sich liest, bist du noch recht unsicher und es wäre schade um das Material und die Zeit, wenn es nicht beim ersten mal klappt.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir etwas Hilfe suchen. Allerdings haben wir im Freundeskreis auch einige handwerklich begabte Leute.


----------



## amselmeister (10. Mai 2015)

naja nicht so wirklich. Naja mal sehen, hier sind ja auch Leute die sich auskennen


----------



## amselmeister (10. Mai 2015)

Michael S. schrieb:


> Das Gerüst selber steht ja außerhalb des zukünftigen Fundaments, nur die Schüre geben bein Setzen die Ausenkannten und die Ecken an.
> 
> 
> mit der Wasserwaage werden die Steine dann genau gesetzt, da die Schnur ja durchhängen kann.
> ...



Das steht ausserhalb? Wie soll ich das verstehen? Ich meine muss ja weil sonst steht es immer im weg beim Graben. 
Aber wo steht es denn , genau da hinter?


----------



## amselmeister (16. Mai 2015)

So das fundament steht.
Das haus kommt in 2 Wochen.

Und wehe das passt nicht.........


----------

